# Anyone A Student At / Alumnus of Mid America Reformed?



## dna (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi There,

Just wondering if anyone who is a student or alumnus of MARS could tell me a little about it. What are some of it's strengths / weaknesses? Anyone a Presbyterian that has gone there? OPC? Did they do a good job of preparing you for ordination? 

Just trying to decide between my top two choices where to go....

Thanks!


----------

